# Fuente Múltiple Regulada



## electroaficionado (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola a todo el foro.

Hace tiempo que tenía pendiente la construcción de mi fuente pero al fin saldé esa deuda y queria compartir con ustedes el resultado. Espero que a alguien le sirva y quien quiera hacer comentarios al respecto es desde ya bienvenido.

La idea era hacer una fuente especialmente para circuitos experimentales. No la plantie como una fuente de gran potencia, y quise que fuera más o menos compacta.

Posee tres salidas:
La primera variable de 1,2 a 30 (más o menos) V, con dos LM317
La segunda es de 12V, con un LM7812
Y por último 5V, con un LM7805

Todos ellos alimentados con un transformador de 12+12 @ 5A. La idea no es sacarle tanta corriente toda junta a la fuente, pero un poco de más habia que ponerle y ese transformador me salía barato.

Todo está montado dentro de un chasis de fuente de alimentación de PC, que me regalaron y de la cual aproveche algunas partes; un puente de diodos, disipadores con aislantes y demás. Otras partes fueron tambien recuperadas o salieron de lo que habia en el cajon por falta de fondos.

La forma de la placa tiene que ver con hacerle lugar al trafito. Por si alguien necesita imprimirla y quiere chequear la proporción, el ancho es de 12,3cm.

El frente esta hecho con papel común impreso pegado con adhesivo de contacto, y "plastificado" con cinta transparente ancha a falta de algo mejor a mano. Tiene salidas del tipo "banana" o para apretar cable, y cada salida tiene su interruptor correspondiente. No tiene luz de encendido porque el interruptor viene con neón.

Todavía no la probé extensivamente, pero cuando lo haga evaluaré la necesidad de colocarle un ventilador de los que traía la fuente original, aunque no lo veo demasiado necesario.

Aqui adjunto algunas fotos y las capturas del Eagle.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2008)

Quimicamente hablando: "Remonona tu fuente"


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 18, 2008)

Parece una fuente comercial! jejejeje!  Excelente cuando ponga mas prolija la mia cuelgo algunas fotos para que tengas algo de contraste!


----------



## Nano-kun (Jun 8, 2008)

en el esquema no se ve demasiado de cuanto son las resistencias....22Ohm? y la potencia? o'5 w esta bien?. Gracias ^^


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 10, 2008)

Las resistencias que puse son de 0.22 (si mal no recuerdo), seria mejor que fueran de un poquito mas... y si no me equivoco eran de 1 o 2 W.... ya no recuerdo, no son de carbon por eso son un toke mas chiquitas.

Saludos


----------



## maiizOro (Jun 10, 2008)

woooW
camara..!  parece
una fuente industrial
jaja esas que venden en tiendas ojalaa  y sea de tu agrado la que yo  termine
pero el problema es que  no encontre un material como la tuya
y las tuve que poner en acrilico   
aii te va  mi adjunto


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 11, 2008)

Te quedo muy bien presentada...ahora solo falta que funcione y todo ...jejeje

(es broma, seguro que va muy bien)


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 13, 2008)

Se ve muy linda, pero me pregunto si no tiene reguladores o simplemente no los veo..

Saludos.


----------



## maiizOro (Jun 16, 2008)

noo jaja no tiene reguladores
es fija.. de echo estoi haciendo otra que funciona con
dos reguladores
el lm317 y el  7805.. en cuanto la termine te mandare el adjunto





zaluudos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 16, 2008)

El no poner reguladores, asi sea fija, genera que el voltaje no sea tan constante y que exista más ripple.

Saludos


----------



## maiizOro (Jun 16, 2008)

que es ripple..?


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 16, 2008)

Es que el voltaje de salida no sea perfectamente estable, debido a que luego del filtrado queda "Un poco de alterna" (modo incorrecto y chabacano de decirlo) en la señal de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## maiizOro (Jun 17, 2008)

o0ralee
haha
poes no sabia eso pero gracias
por  la información pero.. no compa
no me da problemas aunque no tenga  reguladores
  bueno  pues ya casi estoi terminando la fuente que le prometi.. solo me falta el acrilico

zaludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 19, 2008)

maiizOro dijo:
			
		

> no me da problemas aunque no tenga  reguladores



Por supuesto que eso depende del uso. Los problemas aprecen cuando se requiere la estabildad.
Para saber realmente como sale la corriente habria que utilizar un osciloscopio.
Además, la variacion de carga hace variar el voltaje a la salida del transformador. Si tienes un regulador eliminas este defecto adicionalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Ruy (Abr 30, 2010)

Está muy buena tu fuente, me interesó así que me puse a armarla. Pero tengo una duda viendo el esquema...los capacitores que no son electrolíticos, ¿son todos cerámicos de 0,1 pF? Agradecería mucho una respuesta! Saludos!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 30, 2010)

Son de .1 µF, y creo que son de polyester.


----------



## Adolf (May 13, 2010)

Hola, armé la fuente con los mismos componentes que usaste vos, y la tensión de salida variable máxima me da de 26,6 V. Quería saber si ese es un valor típico, porque con otras fuentes que usan el LM317, llegué a medir tensiones de 29~30 V y el de esta fuente me parece demasiado bajo. La fuente funciona..pero me gustaría que entregara esos 3 V que faltan jaja. Gracias


----------



## g.corallo (May 23, 2010)

Adolf dijo:


> Hola, armé la fuente con los mismos componentes que usaste vos, y la tensión de salida variable máxima me da de 26,6 V. Quería saber si ese es un valor típico, porque con otras fuentes que usan el LM317, llegué a medir tensiones de 29~30 V y el de esta fuente me parece demasiado bajo. La fuente funciona..pero me gustaría que entregara esos 3 V que faltan jaja. Gracias


tenes ese voltaje en la salida por que el trafo solo da hasta ese voltaje


----------



## Ruy (May 27, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> tenes ese voltaje en la salida por que el trafo solo da hasta ese voltaje



Si usó los mismos componentes tiene un transformador de 12+12...con lo que tendría V = 24*2^1/2-2*0.7 = 32,5 V en la entrada del regulador...el LM317 funciona mientras hallan 1,5 o 2 V más en la entrada con respecto a la salida, así que debería poder entregar tranquilamente los 30 V en vacío.

Yo usé los mismos componentes y me dan los 30 V, la fórmula para la Vo con este regulador es:

Vo= 1,2V*(1+Rpot/R)

Con los valores que usó electroaficionado sería:

Vo=1,2V*(1+5000/220) = 28,47 V

Si querés mayor tensión, tendrías que, o bien aumentar la resistencia máxima del potenciómetro, o bien disminuir la resistencia R....pero como no hay valores comerciales que lo permitan, tendrías que tener suerte en conseguirte un potenciómetro que tenga mayor Rmax (5100 o 5200 ohm, siempre considerando la tolerancia). Yo antes de armar el circuito medí las resistencias y me dieron:

Rpot = 5160 y R = 218

Parece una variación muy chica pero si hacemos la fórmula

Vo= 1,2V*(1+5160/218) = 29,6 V

Lo que me subió más de 1 V la tensión en vacío. Así que la cuestión es esa, jugar con las resistencias..pero recordando que el límite para Vo con el LM317 es de 37 V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2010)

Ruy dijo:
			
		

> Si querés mayor tensión, tendrías que, o bien aumentar la resistencia máxima del potenciómetro, o bien disminuir la resistencia R....pero como no hay valores comerciales que lo permitan, tendrías que tener suerte en conseguirte un potenciómetro que tenga mayor Rmax (5100 o 5200 ohm, siempre considerando la tolerancia).



Por que no leen las notas de aplicación del LM317?

El valor de 240 ohms del datasheet (o 220 ohms comerciales) es el *VALOR MAXIMO* que puede tener esa resistencia para asegurarse de consumir la corriente necesaria para permitir la regulación del 317, pero *NO HAY PROBLEMA QUE SEA DE MENOR VALOR!!!*
Yo he usado 100 ohms o 120 ohms sin problema, y eso te permite lograr mejores relaciones de tensión...


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 27, 2010)

Para poder sacar tensiones tan elevadas del LM317, hay que tener en cuenta el valor de la tensión de ripple cuando conectamos la carga. Si el transformador y su rectificador onda completa proporcionan 32,5V (pico de tensión), con un capacitro de filtro de 2200uf, y le exigimos 1A de carga, vamos a tener un ripple de:

I * t = C * Vr 

I * (1/2f) = C * Vr

Vr = I / (2 *C *f) = 1A / ( 2 * 2200uF * 50Hz) = 4,5V

Por lo tanto, la tensión continua de salida será:

Vcc= Vp - Vr = 32,5V - 4,5V = 28V

Además, entre los terminales de entrada y salida del LM317 debe haber al menos 2,5V para permitir que regule. La tensión de salida máxima regulada pasa a ser unos *25,5V*. 
Todo esto suponiendo constante la tensión de línea (si aumentara, podríamos sacar un poco más).   

En cuanto a la resistencia que va entre la salida y la referencia del LM317, en realidad 240 Ohms no es el valor máximo (en su propia hoja técnica hay un par de esquemas donde dicha resistencia es de 1 o 2kOhms). Pero sí es recomendable que sea igual ó menor de 240 Ohms (sin exagerar, tampoco) para que la corriente que pasa por el terminal de referencia pueda considerarse despreciable. 

Saludos.


----------



## DragonLord90 (May 31, 2010)

Un saludo a todos, como proyecto de estudio decidí crear una pequeña fuente tomando como modelo esta.

Resulta que en breadboard me funciono perfectamente, pero a la hora de pasarlo a tableta me doy con el error que el voltaje regulable no me funciona, únicamente me regula de 7V a 8.5V no se cual es el problema y quería saber si me pueden brindar un poco de ayuda.

el diagrama esquemático es este:



Y el diseño de las pistas con eagle es el siguiente:



Muchas me han dicho que el problema puede ser el potenciometro, cuando quito el potenciometro de la tableta obtengo a la salida del LM317 un voltaje de 31V y cuando se lo pongo me doy con ese problema de solo tener un voltaje regulable de 7V hasta 8.5V.

agradecería mucho si pudieran ayudarme con mi circuito y de antemano muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 31, 2010)

DragonLord90: el problema que tenés con el LM317 es que omitiste la resistencia que va entre la Vout y la Vadj. Conectale una resistencia de bajo valor (estimo entre 180 y 240Ohms es lo que precisás ahí) entre esos terminales y va a regular. De todas formas, me parece raro que la tensión de salida sea ahora tan alta (7 u 8V), pues la corriente que pide el terminal ADJ se supone sespreciable...
Aparte, el 7805, ¿Se banca bien tanta tensión (30V)?

Saludos.


----------



## DragonLord90 (May 31, 2010)

Gracias alejandrow999 leo tu respuesta y me cuenta un poco comprenderla, te refieres a una resistencia en paralelo a la salida de Vin y Vout? porke la unica que le puse fue una de 120 Ohms en serie con un capacitor o ¿Aun asi debo de agregar otro resistor?

No comprendo porque en Breadboard si me funcione este circuito y he hecho dos veces las pistas buscando la solucion y nada jejejeje.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 31, 2010)

No es necesario agregar otro resistor: puenteá la pista que conecta la R3 (120Ohms) con C4 (10uF), con la pista que conecta el terminal "ADJ" con el potenciómetro. En otras palabras: R3 y el potenciómetro deben formar un divisor de tensión,entre la salida y el negativo,  que proporciona la tensión a la cual referenciar el regulador.


Saludos.


----------



## DragonLord90 (May 31, 2010)

Entendidas las indicaciones alejandrow999 en este preciso momento lo hago comento luego para dar a conocer resultados.

Muchas gracias.
Saludos!!

Edit:

Funcionando perfectamente el regulado de voltaje los valores son de 1.2V hasta los 30V muchas gracias por la ayuda alejandrow999 cuando este montada subo fotos del proyecto 

Saludos


----------



## webster26 (May 31, 2010)

las imagenes que salen ya es el circuito final o son en donde tenias la duda antes de la modificacion????


----------



## DragonLord90 (Jun 1, 2010)

webster26 dijo:


> las imagenes que salen ya es el circuito final o son en donde tenias la duda antes de la modificacion????



No es cuando aun tenia dudas.

La pista con la modificación que me dijo alejandrow999 me quedo de la siguiente manera:



Y acá esta el Esquemático:



Como repito con la modificación la fuente esta funcionando perfectamente tanto en salidas fijas como regulables 

Saludos


----------



## aldaris565 (Jul 28, 2010)

electroaficionado dijo:


> Hola a todo el foro.
> 
> Hace tiempo que tenía pendiente la construcción de mi fuente pero al fin saldé esa deuda y queria compartir con ustedes el resultado. Espero que a alguien le sirva y quien quiera hacer comentarios al respecto es desde ya bienvenido.
> 
> ...



Esta buena la fuente y ya me estoy animando a hacerla!! bueno sólo queria preguntar si tiene proteccion frente a corto circuitos... y bueno si no la tuviera la podrias agregar? ya que recien me inicio en esto de la electronica y como que me he orientado más a la programación de pics sin saber mucho de lo básico a esta fuente le *QU*eria agregar la lectura de voltaje en un LCD, eso ya viene *POR* mi cuenta... por lo pronto me gustaria saber si tiene la dichosa proteccion contra corto circuitos externa... bueno espero tu respuesta y gracias *POR* esta fuente!


----------



## Dedust (Sep 3, 2010)

Que tal amigos. Yo necesito realizar una fuente DC dual de 5v y 12v fijos. tengo un transfoemardor de 110v a 12v AC por supuesto. Se podria utilizar solo la parte de abajo del esquematico de *electroaficionado verdad?? PEro el consumo de potencia en el LM7805 no seria excesivo? Debido a la gran diferencia de voltaje a la salida del puente rectificador con respecto a los 5v.

Saludos.*


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Sep 6, 2010)

no sabia que podia cambiar la resistencia de 240 ohms, que te da mas rango de tesion cambiandola


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola Dedust.

12Vca rectificado y filtrado da un voltaje de 16Vcc, pero este voltaje disminuye cuando la corriente de carga aumenta, y ya que la potencia del LM7805 es de 15W, el puede soportar una diferencia de Vin-Vout=15V cuando su corriente es de 1A (es necesario que tenga un disipador de calor).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dedust (Sep 6, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola Dedust.
> 
> 12Vca rectificado y filtrado da un voltaje de 16Vcc, pero este voltaje disminuye cuando la corriente de carga aumenta, y ya que la potencia del LM7805 es de 15W, el puede soportar una diferencia de Vin-Vout=15V cuando su corriente es de 1A (es necesario que tenga un disipador de calor).
> 
> ...



Que tal elaficionado ok mira lo que pregunte hace rato en el foro a ver si me puedes ayudar.aca te dejo el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-dual-fija-12v-5v-42889/


----------



## madness19 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola estuve viendo como esta realizada esta fuente pero mi pregunta es: 

Dispongo de 2 transformadores, uno de 24V a 3A y otro de 36V a 3A, el de 24V según estuve leyendo esta perfecto para realizar esta fuente pero tambien me gustaria tener los voltajes negativos de cada uno de ellos refiriendome a los voltajes de la parte variable (LM317), la de 12v y la de 5v.
Se que con los LM7905 y LM7912 puedo reducir mi voltaje para obtener ambos valores negativos pero aqui esta el problema no creo que sea buena idea (no se porque) conectar todos a un solo transformador en este caso el de 24V a 3A pienso que habrian problemas o algo parecido quiza por la experiencia de una fuente más o menos hecha, pero pienso que podria hacer lo siguiente:

Hacer una fuente bipolar (asi la conosco yo) que me de +-30v con el transformador de 36v a 3A, (claro con los LM317 y LM337) y con el otro transformador (24V a 3A) hacer otra fuente pero en este caso de onda completa con dos diodos asi obtendre creo unos 18VDC y hacerlo pasar por los LM7805,12 y LM7905,12 para tener estabilidad.

A me olvidaba en la primera tendria que poner 2 LM317 en paralelo para poder obtener los 3A que me da mi transformador cierto? pero en el caso de el LM337 es lo mismo claro las patillas no son iguales pero tambien en paralelo?? 

Como veran estoy empezando a comprender el mundo de la electrónica me gustaria hacer una fuente que no me de problemas y que además siempre me responda. 

Una ultima duda, si al poner mis LM317 en paralelo estoy entendiendo que creo un rango de corriente Max de 3A para cualquier carga o circuito que yo coloque en mi salida? osea que no por el siempre hecho de tener un Max de 3A en mi salida significa que a ley pasaran 3A en mi circuito o carga en cuestión.

Corrijanme si estoy equivocado, agradecere amablemente su ayuda.   


gracias, un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola.

Para hacer una fuente doble (+/-), necesitas un transformador con toma central o dos transformadores de igual voltaje (eso es lo ideal).
No deben ponerse dos reguladores en paralelo.
Sí deseas un regulador de voltaje de positivo 3A usa el LM350, y para el voltaje negativo usa el LM333.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Oct 30, 2010)

madnes19, a lo comentado por elaficionado agrego un par de cosas:

 Tené presente la potencia a disipar en los reguladores. Si usás un trafo de 24V (de 24+24V es tu trafo, ¿no?) para obtener los 12V+12V regulados , vas a disipar mucha potencia. ¿Por qué? El transformador porporciona una tensión eficaz de 24V, pero el pico de tensión es bastante mayor a eso (Vp = Vef * raiz(2)), alrededor de 32V , lo cual es muy cercano al valor máximo que soportan los reguladores. Los capacitores de filtro adquieren dicha tensión de pico y, si están bien dimensionados, el rizado (variación de tensión a la salida) no superará el 10%. O sea: la tensión que entra al regulador está entre los 28 y los 32V, dependiendo de la carga. Por tanto, vas a tener entre 15 y 20V entre entrada y salida de los 7812 y 7912. Teniendo en cuenta que dichos reguladores soportan con disipador unos 5W.... No podrás sacar mucha corriente.
Te diría que uses un transformador de 12+12V. De esa forma aprovechás mejor la energía.
Los otros reguladores (317,337,333,350) soportan más potencia, pero requerirán disipadores más grandes. Y cuidate de amantener eléctricamente aisladas las carcasas de cada integrado. Pues mientras los reguladores positivos tienen la carcasa conectada a masa, los reguladores negativos la tienen conectada a la alimentación negativa.

Saludos.


----------



## madness19 (Oct 30, 2010)

Te comento que ambos transformadores tienen la toma central, hablando de que extremo con central en el secundario me dara la mitad y los extremos el total del secundario.
Aclarando un poco mi cabeza, pienso seria bueno conseguir el maximo voltaje en mi fuente, obviamente tendria que ser el de 36V a 3A, vi en otro tema que alguien tomo del transformador otras lineas hacia otra rectificación (suponiendo ya estuviera realizada la de (+/-) 30V a 3A), ahi hacerla con dos diodos y asi hacer funcionar bien los 78XX y 79XX.

Aqui te pongo una imagen de la idea, no es de lo más exacta dado que el central del transformador deberia ser gnd en ambos circuitos, voy a buscar la imagen que te comento y lo pongo para que me entiendas mejor.



Disculpa las molestias, un saludo.

Creo que estamos confundidos bueno mis transformadores son así:

transformador 1: 110AC,  12 + 12VAC a 3A c/derivación central 
transformador 2: 110AC,  18 + 18VAC a 3A c/derivación central

Aqui en la ciudad por lo general se pide "me da un transformador a 24 o 36V a 3A c/derivación central", me olvide que es un foro internacional pido una disculpa.

Un saludo.



DragonLord90 dijo:


> No es cuando aun tenia dudas.
> 
> La pista con la modificación que me dijo alejandrow999 me quedo de la siguiente manera:
> 
> ...



:enfadado: Me salte esta configuración si es buena entonces me debe funcionar cierto?
Gracias de antemano.



electroaficionado dijo:


> Hola a todo el foro.
> 
> Hace tiempo que tenía pendiente la construcción de mi fuente pero al fin saldé esa deuda y queria compartir con ustedes el resultado. Espero que a alguien le sirva y quien quiera hacer comentarios al respecto es desde ya bienvenido.
> 
> ...



No me di cuenta que electroaficionado fue el que puso esa configuración de la que te hablo puso 2 puentes de diodos, y yo buscando.

Bueno creo que con eso se entiende mejor mi dudilla creo no se que opinen, un saludo.


----------



## nicofdez (Jun 23, 2011)

electroaficionado dijo:


> Posee tres salidas:
> La primera variable de 1,2 a 30 (más o menos) V, con dos LM317
> La segunda es de 12V, con un LM7812
> Y por último 5V, con un LM7805
> ...



Estas seguro que te entrega 30Vcc?
Porque veo la conexion del transformador y lo estas mandando al puente rectificador con +12V y Tierra y como puedes sacar 30V en su salida, espero me puedas dar una respuesta favorable!!!

Y la otra cosita que disipador le colocaste al 7805???

12Vac * (2)^½ = 17Vcc - 5cc = 12Vcc * 5A = 60W

No se si eso disipe en calo el 7805, me gustaria que me corrigieran si estoy equivocado y si no lo estoy como lo disipas?


----------



## madness19 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola me parece que los 2 capacitores de 2200 uF aumentan el voltaje que sale de puente de diodos en la fuente variable, yo usaria mejor un regulador que sea de esa capacidad de salida de corriente no recuerdo bien cual es amigo tendria que checarlo pero sino tambien podrias utilizar la configuraciòn de transistor externo hasta donde recuerdo lleva 2 transistores y 2 resistencias sirve para tener mayor corriente de salida.

Hace unos meses atras realice una fuente dual y con salidas fijas de 5v tambien dual la cuestiòn es que como use un trafo de 12 + 12v a 3A no fue necesario ponerle resistencia antes de los reguladores 7805 y 7905, pero yo en lo personal preferiria utilizar una resistencia entre los 270 a 330 ohms a 5 watts dependiendo del voltaje de entrada obvio para que sea la resistencia la que disipe mas y no tanto el regulador por aquellas de que conectes algo que exija mucho al regulador fijo (max 1A) ojala y te haya podido ayudar no se la gran cosa pero ojala y te sirva un saludo.


----------



## ivanbv4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola muchachos quisiera pedirles un poco de ayuda. Estoy montando una fuente de +12 -12 y +5. Para ellos utilizo un transformador de 18-0-18 y los respectivos reguladores el problema que tengo es que no logro que el 7912 regule, cuando conecto todo su salida se va a -18 Volts (creo que lo cocine). Si omito el capacitor de 2200u regula en -12.3, pero esto no debería ser así. He chequeado que las patas esten bien conectadas, me asegure que la polaridad del capacitor sea la correcta y ya no se que probar. Les adjunto el esquema para ver si tienen alguna observación. La rama positiva funciona correctamente.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 12, 2011)

ivanbv4 dijo:


> ......He chequeado que las patas esten bien conectadas.....



¿ Y te fijaste que el regulador negativo posee distinta distribución de patas que el positivo ?


----------



## ivanbv4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Si si, gracias por la observación. Ya había tenido esto en cuenta en el momento de armar el circuito. Es muy raro lo que sucede.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 12, 2011)

ivanbv4 dijo:


> Hola muchachos quisiera pedirles un poco de ayuda. Estoy montando una fuente de +12 -12 y +5. Para ellos utilizo un transformador de 18-0-18 y los respectivos reguladores el problema que tengo es que no logro que el 7912 regule, cuando conecto todo su salida se va a -18 Volts (creo que lo cocine). Si omito el capacitor de 2200u regula en -12.3, pero esto no debería ser así. He chequeado que las patas esten bien conectadas, me asegure que la polaridad del capacitor sea la correcta y ya no se que probar. Les adjunto el esquema para ver si tienen alguna observación. La rama positiva funciona correctamente.
> Saludos



revisa la tension en los capacitores de 2200uF y que esta tension no supere la de los LM,tene en cuenta que el 7812 positivo tiene una carga con el 7805 positivo,entonces fijate si poniendole un 7905 pasa todo eso,o sacale el 7805 y fijate como se comporta,o si queres pone el 7805 independiente de los 7912 y 7812,pero usa solo una rama del transformador.
fijate estos archivos y busca el archivo multiple salidas: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/normas-foro-2-4-a-59348/


----------



## ivanbv4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hola Tinchusbest gracias por tu respuesta y por el link. He probado la rama positiva sin el 7805 como carga del 7812 y sigue funcionando bien. Los capacitores de 2200u son de 35 V y se cargan a 27 V (sin los reguladores conectados) Pero acabo de notar que cuando le cuelgo los reguladores la tension cae a uno 8V. Puede ser que el transformador sea muy grande?


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 12, 2011)

ivanbv4 dijo:


> Hola Tinchusbest gracias por tu respuesta y por el link. He probado la rama positiva sin el 7805 como carga del 7812 y sigue funcionando bien. Los capacitores de 2200u son de 35 V y se cargan a 27 V (sin los reguladores conectados) Pero acabo de notar que cuando le cuelgo los reguladores la tension cae a uno 8V. Puede ser que el transformador sea muy grande?



¿Probaste el 7912 sin el 7805 en la rama positiva?
toma en cuenta esto,vos tenes un trafo que tiene un voltaje efectivo de 18 0 18,entonces tenes una salida total de 36V,si le agregas un bridge(puente de diodos),tenes una salida que debe multiplicarse por la raiz cuadrada de 2,o sea, 36V x 1.42=51.12V,o sea que tenes unos 25.56V,mas o menos,por rama,cuando le colgas los 78xx 79xx cae la tension porque hay consumo.un consumo es el integrado(cada uno de estos consume 2V para funcionar,o sea que pra el 7812 necesitas 14V minimo para hacerlo funcionar,lee el datasheet)
ahora eso te sirva para poner los 7812,el capacitor es para filtrar y aumentar un poco el voltaje,entonces por eso tenes en esos mas o menos 51.12V.sin agregarle ninguno de los integrados,cuando le colocas carga,cae la tension,por esta caida se coloca el integrado,para que tengas una tension constante.fijate que cuando te venden un trafo de 220V 9V,y lo probas andando sin carga,por ejemplo un teclado para tocar musica,tiene mas de 9V.
esta caida es normal.Yo creo que cuando colocar el 7805 en serie con el 7812,esto produce una carga en la rama positiva y no en la negativa,por eso cuando sacas al 7805,todo regula.
Colocale una carga a la rama positiva y fijate si hace lo mismo...esa es mi humilde opinion.....YO CLAUDIO


----------



## ivanbv4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Claudio gracias por la explicación. Arranque nuevamente desde 0 y te digo algunas de las mediciones que obtuve.
Como bien decias, en vacio (solo el trafo) tengo 20V por rama (en este caso 40 en lugar de los 36). Luego a la salida del puente tengo 35.6 entre ramas...que serian 35.6x1.42=50.34V. Medida cada salida del puente respecto del punto medio del transformador 17.9V. conectando solamente los capacitores entre cada rama y masa (sin carga) como dije antes tengo 27 y -27  respectivamente en los capacitores. Cuando conecto el 7812 y el 7912 solamente la tensión en los capacitores cae a 8 V lo que no alcanza para que regulen, y ademas se calientan (tienen sus respectivos disipadores...separados para evitar problema). Y en una ultima prueba..colgandole a cada 7x12 su respectivo 7x12 el comportamiento es el mismo. 
Disculpa q sea tan extensa la publicación pero es que no entiendo como algo tan sencillo me esta dando tantos problemas.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 13, 2011)

tenes hasta los capacitores 27v por rama,cuando colocas los 78xx 79xx se cae la tension a 8v,entonces los reguladores estan mal,ya que la carga de los 78xx 79xx solo podrian bajar el voltaja unos 5v,tendrias que tener los 18V del trafo,tambien podes subir una foto de la construccion que hiciste,jporque creo que o conectaste mal las patas de los ci,me queda una duda con respecto a los 78x 79xx,yo recuerdo que el 79xx se conecta diferente,pero no recuerdo bien si hay algunos 78xx con una configuracion diferente.Hace un ultimo intento,colga cada ci por separado,o sea de a uno a la vez y proba si andan bien.porque si calientan es que uno de ellos va a masa o las patas estan mal distribuidas.Proba cada integrado por separado y de a uno.me parece raro que caiga la tension tanto y no regule,mediste los integrados conectados despues de medir la tension en los capacitores,fijate si los disipadores no esta tocando algo,solo te comento que debes revisar y empezar de cero de nuevo ya que puede ser que quemaste los integrados.aca te dejo algo mas


----------



## ivanbv4 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola Tinchubest. Esta mañana probé lo mismo que anoche había quedado sin funcionar (la rama positiva) y funcionó perfectamente (no tengo ni idea, por que no toque nada desde anoche a la prueba de hoy). Luego volvi sobre la rama negativa que era la que tenia el conflicto. Use un divisor de voltaje para disminuir la tensión que le doy a la entrada del 7912, en este caso le doy -16V y regula muy bien en -11.9. Ya me habia cansado de leer las hojas de datos de ambos ci, donde dice que regulan con hasta 35V a la entrada...luego te aclara que el 7812 con hasta 19V en vi y el 7912 con hasta -19V en vi. No use divisor para el 78 y funciona muy bien... pero en fin ahora esta todo andando, solo que me resulta extraño el comportamiento. Asumo que todo mi problema radicaba en la tensión de entrada a los reguladores por lo que intentare conseguir un transformador de menos voltaje. Muchas gracias por tu colaboración, muy agradecido. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> ...............aca te dejo algo mas



Verifica los esquemas antes de publicarlos, el segundo posee errores.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Verifica los esquemas antes de publicarlos, el segundo posee errores.



creo q*UE* me mande una *MACANA* con el puente de diodos,no???,o el diodo que esta en el 7812 va al reves???,o necesita una resistencia limitadora para el 7812???,pero no cual es el error.solo que la entrada de 220V puse esta bobina para mejorarla,ese circuito lo saque de un equipo de audio 



maiizOro dijo:


> woooW
> camara..!  parece
> una fuente industrial
> jaja esas que venden en tiendas ojalaa  y sea de tu agrado la que yo  termine
> ...



como funciona este circuito,pasa la corriente alterna por los capacitores dejando la parte negativa de la señal alterna a la parte de abajo,y si es asi para que pusiste un puente de diodos si tenes tension negativa abajo y solo precisarias un diodo para hacerla continua.
si quiero hacer una fuente partida solo coloco un puente de diodos y mando el 0V directo de la conexion del medio del secuendario del trafo¿NO ENTIENDA?¿NO ENTIENDA?¿NO ENTIENDA?¿NO ENTIENDA?¿NO ENTIENDA?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> creo q*UE* me mande una *MACANA* con el puente de diodos,no???,o el diodo que esta en el 7812 va al reves???,o necesita una resistencia limitadora para el 7812???,pero no cual es el error.solo que la entrada de 220V puse esta bobina para mejorarla,ese circuito lo saque de un equipo de audio .....



Si colocas una lámpara de neón así como figura "Explota", hay que agregarle una resistencia limitadora al igual que a los LED´s
No existe puente rectificador, son 4 diodos de a 2 en paralelo, *SI* sería una rectificación de media onda con diodos en paralelo, y si ese fuera un juego de diodos *NO* cumple función alguna.
El 2N3055 trabaja como seguidor de tensión no posee una retro-alimentación de su salida en tensión como para corregir eventuales errores.
Es preferible colocar un colocar un transistor Booster PNP (TIP2955)


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si colocas una lámpara de neón así como figura "Explota", hay que agregarle una resistencia limitadora al igual que a los LED´s
> No existe puente rectificador, son 4 diodos de a 2 en paralelo, *SI* sería una rectificación de media onda con diodos en paralelo, y si ese fuera un juego de diodos *NO* cumple función alguna.
> El 2N3055 trabaja como seguidor de tensión no posee una retro-alimentación de su salida en tensión como para corregir eventuales errores.
> Es preferible colocar un colocar un transistor Booster PNP (TIP2955)



en el circuito original esta asi,en realidad no pense en una resistencia de retroalimentacion,la lampara de neon que aparece en el programa con el que dibuje(DIPTRACE)no puse la resistencia porque cuando compras una lampara de neon ya viene con la resistencia limitadora,a mi siempre me la vendieron asi,si queres pone macana,pero yo senti que era una CAG....


----------



## ivanbv4 (Ago 3, 2011)

Hola muchachos finalmente tengo funcionando mi fuente con 12+12 y +5. Ahora tengo un nuevo inconveniente y es que no he tenido problema usando como carga un circuito con un pic, un max, algunos leds...el problema se presenta cuando incluyo a la carga un lcd 2x16. El regulador de 5V calienta un monton por lo que incorpore un disipador de los mismos que traen las fuentes conmutadas. De esta forma disipa mejor y al tacto se siente mucho menos calor, pero caliente al fin. Dañara esto al regulador? Necesitaria un disipador mas grande? y en ese caso cual seria la forma de elección. Confieso que al que puso, solo lo puso por que lo tenia. No tiene ni un calculo que lo justifique. Espero puedan ayudarme. Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 3, 2011)

ivanbv4 dijo:


> Hola muchachos finalmente tengo funcionando mi fuente con 12+12 y +5. Ahora tengo un nuevo inconveniente y es que no he tenido problema usando como carga un circuito con un pic, un max, algunos leds...el problema se presenta cuando incluyo a la carga un lcd 2x16. El regulador de 5V calienta un monton por lo que incorpore un disipador de los mismos que traen las fuentes conmutadas. De esta forma disipa mejor y al tacto se siente mucho menos calor, pero caliente al fin. Dañara esto al regulador? Necesitaria un disipador mas grande? y en ese caso cual seria la forma de elección. Confieso que al que puso, solo lo puso por que lo tenia. No tiene ni un calculo que lo justifique. Espero puedan ayudarme. Saludos


cuanto mas grande el disip mejor,sabes cuanta corriente soporta el integrado,aguanta solo 1ampere,asi que fijate,los disipadores bien grandes soportan mejor,depende de la corriente que pasa por el integrado,cuanta mas corriente pasa por el 7805 mas caliente se pone,por eso el disipador.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 5, 2011)

maiizOro dijo:


> woooW
> camara..!  parece
> una fuente industrial
> jaja esas que venden en tiendas ojalaa  y sea de tu agrado la que yo  termine
> ...


algo que no comprendi es esto,este muchacho coloco unos capacitores electroliticos para el puente de diodos de la parte negativa,¿para que sirve esto?
si lo pienso,el cap deja pasar la corriente alterna y aisla un puente de otro,pero realmente es necesario hacer esto,o con menos diodos hacemos lo mismo


----------



## retrofit (Ago 9, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> algo que no comprendi es esto,este muchacho coloco unos capacitores electroliticos para el puente de diodos de la parte negativa,¿para que sirve esto?
> si lo pienso,el cap deja pasar la corriente alterna y aisla un puente de otro,pero realmente es necesario hacer esto,o con menos diodos hacemos lo mismo



Buenas tardes. Pues sí, tinchusbest, tienes razón, el puente inferior lo podemos quitar pero habría que cambiar la configuración del puente superior.
Eléctricamente sería lo mismo pero desde un punto de vista "Purista" como está es una solución como más elegante y tambien evita algún que otro problema, por ejemplo...
Supongamos que utilizamos un solo puente y estamos trabajando con las dos tensiones, un exceso de consumo en una rama afectará a la otra ya que tienen en común el puente rectificador.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 9, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Pues sí, tinchusbest, tienes razón, el puente inferior lo podemos quitar pero habría que cambiar la configuración del puente superior.
> Eléctricamente sería lo mismo pero desde un punto de vista "Purista" como está es una solución como más elegante y tambien evita algún que otro problema, por ejemplo...
> Supongamos que utilizamos un solo puente y estamos trabajando con las dos tensiones, un exceso de consumo en una rama afectará a la otra ya que tienen en común el puente rectificador.
> 
> Saludos


y si en vez de usar 8 diodos usas 4 de mayor amperaje,como unos 3A,asi evitas la carga menor en la parte negativa


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 10, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Verifica los esquemas antes de publicarlos, el segundo posee errores.


señor fogonazo,necesito saber que clase de errores,ya que he visto otros circuitos parecidos a estos que alimentan la base del transistor de potencia directamente con la tension del regulador,solo que en este caso no le pusieron un diodo entre el colector y el emisor y tampoco una resistencia del emisor a masa.
aqui esta la pagina donde saque el circuito
Todo sobre la transmisión por radio FM y AM: PCS Electronics


----------



## lulo (Nov 9, 2011)

perdon por revivir este post, si ya naie habia comentado..
respecto al tema de la fuente de electroaficionado se usa un regulador lm317 poniendo dos en paralelo, no seria mas conveniente usar un solo regulador osea usar el lm338, es que tengo esta duda porque todos dicen que no es aconsejable usar dos reguladores en paralelo

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola.

Nos acinsejable poner 2 ó mas reguladres en paralelo, porque no existen 2 reguladores exactamente iguales. Eso quiere decir que uno trabajará más que el otro.

Si usas el sentido común y te fijas o miras las hojas de datos de los reguladores de voltaje, no enncontrarás ningún circuito que tenga 2 reguladores en paralelo, entonces debe haber alguna razón para que fabricantes no lo hagan. Pero, sí usan otras formas o circuitos para aumentar la corriente.

Debes tener en cuenta no exiten 2 dispositivos electrónicos idénticos del mismo tipo o código.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

